# Telmex Internet



## md7311

Hi all,
Does anyone know if it possible to suspend our Telmex internet service upon leaving Mexico and reinstating it on our return in November?
Gracias!


----------



## gringotim

When we signed up in late December we asked about suspending for 6 months a year as we had heard you could do, but they said they no longer do 6 month suspensions, we were told we can suspend for only 3 months a year, and there would be a 99 pesos charge for each month that its suspended. still better than paying full rate for the suspended months, but will still have to pay full rate for the other 3 months that we are not here. Thankfully its not alot when compared to our internet costs in BC, which we can suspend for 6 months a year with no cost.:whoo:



md7311 said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know if it possible to suspend our Telmex internet service upon leaving Mexico and reinstating it on our return in November?
> Gracias!


----------



## md7311

Thanks for the information. Do you know what the process is to do the suspension? We are in Nayarit and I think that the closest Telmex office is in Bucerias...


----------



## gringotim

Sorry, don't know for sure, but a friend said you have to go to the office and do it in person because they want you to pay in advance for the months you won't be here, but that could just be because thats what they do. Telmex hasn't actually come to hook us up yet, its a long waiting list as fibre optics is new to our complex, so still waiting our turn, everytime we go to the office, its, "should be done next week". :doh::frusty:



md7311 said:


> Thanks for the information. Do you know what the process is to do the suspension? We are in Nayarit and I think that the closest Telmex office is in Bucerias...


----------



## ojosazules11

md7311 said:


> Thanks for the information. Do you know what the process is to do the suspension? We are in Nayarit and I think that the closest Telmex office is in Bucerias...


Our experience was the same as gringotim’s. The longest Telmex will suspend the service is 3 months, paying MXN$99 per month while suspended. After that it automatically reverts back to the normal monthly payment. I forget how long you have to be back on the regular payment before you can do another suspension - I think 6 months, or maybe it’s only one 3 month suspension per year. 

We had to go in person to the Telmex office to initiate the suspension. We were told it could not be done by phone or on the internet. 

When my husband returned to our Mexican home a couple months after the suspension ended (and we were up to date on the regular payments), the internet wasn’t working. It took several days until Telmex got it restored. I’m not sure if that was related to the suspension or something else which messed up the internet service.


----------



## md7311

We tried for 3 years to get internet, both at the Bucerias and most recently in Tepic. The supervisor in Tepic said it should be "no problema" but after several weeks of "manana" we told that it could not be installed due to "technical issues". I finally found contact info for the CEO of Telmex, Hector Slim Seade (Carlos Slim's nephew, go figure). Out of frustration I fired off and email to him, and surprisingly after 4 or 5 days Telmex shows up and did the installation. Not sure if was a coincidence, but...


----------



## TundraGreen

md7311 said:


> We tried for 3 years to get internet, both at the Bucerias and most recently in Tepic. The supervisor in Tepic said it should be "no problema" but after several weeks of "manana" we told that it could not be installed due to "technical issues". I finally found contact info for the CEO of Telmex, Hector Slim Seade (Carlos Slim's nephew, go figure). Out of frustration I fired off and email to him, and surprisingly after 4 or 5 days Telmex shows up and did the installation. Not sure if was a coincidence, but...


Is there a reason you didn't go to one of the competitor's when Telmex failed repeatedly?


----------



## md7311

TundraGreen said:


> Is there a reason you didn't go to one of the competitor's when Telmex failed repeatedly?


At the time, we weren' aware of other providers except for satellite TV w/internet which we were not interested in


----------



## Bdenesiuk

Yes, just signed up and concur. Could originally suspend 6 months and now only 3 months. Also told, I could call in to suspend (albeit always a challenge with English). She also said I should call in one day to move my plan to the cheapest one, then the next day to call in to do the 3 month suspension. All theory, haven’t actually tried it.


----------



## Orfin

I have been doing Nayarit Telmex infinitum Internet every year for the passed 3 years.
On my third year right now.
I order the service online with Telmex and after a few weeks, they instal it. 

But.... When i leave Mexico in May, my route takes me through Tepic, so i stop at the Telmex main office for customer service in Tepic. A huge 10 floor building it seems. Hard to miss once you make the turn in the right direction to get there. 
I take in my wifi router equipment, most recent bill and do a cancellation of service. It is simple.
I simply go to the payment counter and have them generate a final bill and take my payment in full, and then i take the reciept to the back office for handing over the Wifi equipment and getting my account cleared and closed.

Every year, i return in November and get new service installed. Sure there is a 2 week delay, but i use Telcel mobile cellular data for that time on my computer tablet.


----------



## Bdenesiuk

Yes, that is an option too, but the way it was explained to me is that there is a hook-up fee of $1310 pesos to do this and paying the $99 pesos for 3 months and then then minimum plan of $389 pesos for the next three months is almost the same price with no waiting. Total is $1464 for keeping it vs $1310 cancel/hook-up. $154 peso difference. Of course this is based on 6 months of cancellation.


----------



## Orfin

Bdenesiuk said:


> Yes, that is an option too, but the way it was explained to me is that there is a hook-up fee of $1310 pesos to do this and paying the $99 pesos for 3 months and then then minimum plan of $389 pesos for the next three months is almost the same price with no waiting. Total is $1464 for keeping it vs $1310 cancel/hook-up. $154 peso difference. Of course this is based on 6 months of cancellation.


You are right... I pay nearly $1400-MXN for new installation every year and another $500-$1000 MXN for celluar data while i wait for installation.
But this is what works for me when i also stop renting in Mexico every May.
I don’t keep a permanent place in Mexico, and this year, the same place was already rented so i had to instal new service next door in apartment 2 rather than my usual apartment 1.


----------



## wonderphil

In 2016, 2017 and 2018. I just stopped paying my Telmex bill. They let it build to a certain point and then suspended the service. They did not remove my equipment. When I returned to Mexico I would go to the Telmex building and pay my bill at one of the machines and they would restore the service in a few days. Those years I was paying for a landline phone and Internet and probably TV which I did not use at a cost of about 5 or 600 pesos a month. This year I change the service to internet only at 30mb/sec download speed . They installed a fiberoptic cable into my condo. It cost 3 or 400 pesos a month and I paid for it a year in advance. I have sensors and cameras in the condo so now I want and need the Internet service even when I am not in Mexico. The cost is better than in the USA where I live part of the time.


----------



## RickS

Wow, fiber optic to the home (condo) with 30mbs all for 400 pesos/mo. Who wouldn't jump at that!

That's in a 'city' I would presume....




.


----------



## Sabroso

*Suspend My Telmex*

I want to suspend my telmex service for six months. Does Telmex still only suspend for 3 months? 
According the posts herein, this policy was in effect in Jan., 2019. What is the current policy (June, 2020)?

Attempted to contact Telmex by email or phone from the US but there is no contact info except 800 numbers which I cannot use from the US.

Anyone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lat19n

Sabroso said:


> I want to suspend my telmex service for six months. Does Telmex still only suspend for 3 months?
> According the posts herein, this policy was in effect in Jan., 2019. What is the current policy (June, 2020)?
> 
> Attempted to contact Telmex by email or phone from the US but there is no contact info except 800 numbers which I cannot use from the US.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They have chat.

https://telmex.com/web/asistencia/home


----------



## [email protected]

. . . today here in San Cristobal de Las Casas the TelMex folks rang my door bell to upgrade at no charge fiber optic cable, replacing the DSL cable . . . and upgrade the modem . . . I noticed my speed jumped up to 144.4 Mbps ( verses 54 Mbps yesterday ). I used Chat tambien, as I could not figure out how to change my modem name and improve my contrasena . . . both user friendly for me . . . my account payment is 349 mxn each month as of today . . .


----------



## citlali

friday telrang my bell in Ajijic, Jalisco an offre me fiber optic , I took the last connection on the street. They had 8 connections available on a street that has 26 houses.... great planning..I got one so no complain but that is pretty poor planning..


----------



## lat19n

We have something like 45-50 houses in our community. We live in the boonies. Currently we have Telmex VDSL (32 mbps) - which is good enough for me to access roku channels etc going through a VPN (6 mbps). Telmex has no interest in providing us fiber. Our utilities are underground...

A few years back someone here wanted fiber and they talked Izzi (Televisa) to run fiber through out the entire community. It took them about 2 months to run the cable. They charged every house something like 8,000 pesos. We have never run the line into the house - but this month I closed out our Sky satellite service (we never used it) so I may talk to Izzi - from whom I should get 125 mbps. But our landline is Telmex so we will keep our current service with them as well. They generally give us very good service.


----------

